# The Dominic Monaghan Thread



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 9, 2004)

For openers:

*Monaghan flies from Middle Earth and finds himself "Lost" on a desert island*

Dominic Monaghan, who played "Merry Brandybuck" in the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy, has shaved his hairy feet. Now he's a one-hit-wonder musician turned drug addict -- "Charlie" -- in "Lost.

Monaghan admits he's struggled since the Tolkien trilogy hit the big screen with people internationally associating him with "a very cute, adorable, sweet-hearted, nonthreatening kind of boy." Then "Lost" came along and Monaghan jumped at the chance to show he had way more in him than that. He doesn't mind that audiences loved his Hobbit character -- he just knows he has to move on to a very different personality, or he'll end up being typecast.

Details at: http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/show/CTVShows/1099581917443_94990935/

Barley


----------



## Kementari (Nov 15, 2004)

CTV?? Barley are you Canadian too?

I look forward to watching Lost everyweek; really good show. I think it centres around the Doctor to much though, Dominic (Charlie - you all everybody!) doesnt get the attention he deserves. Hes great in this role, mature but still sweet and funny.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Nov 16, 2004)

Kementari said:


> CTV?? Barley are you Canadian too?



Nope, just another damnyankee... I didn't mention anything about CTV.

Barley


----------



## Kementari (Nov 16, 2004)

The website is CTV, the station i always watch.

Just saw the Doctor guy on a talk show. I think he might harbour some jealousy for 'the hobbit guy from Lord of the Rings' as he refered to him as... Guess he forgot his character saved his life on the show, when the caves collapsed


----------



## e.Blackstar (Nov 16, 2004)

Dom is a bueno actor...he makes an excellent druggie, too


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 14, 2004)

*Dominic Monaghan narrator for "Ringers: Lord of the Fans"*

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE DOCUMENTARY FEATURE “RINGERS: LORD OF THE FANS” TO PREMIERE AT SLAMDANCE FILM FESTIVAL 2005 -- STARRING NARRATOR DOMINIC MONAGHAN*

HOLLYWOOD, CALIFORNIA --TUESDAY, DECEMBER 14, 2004 -- The Slamdance Film Festival in Park City, Utah, will launch its 2005 slate with the world premiere of RINGERS: LORD OF THE FANS on its opening Friday night (January 21, 2005). The producers also announce the final addition to their remarkable project, the voice of Dominic Monaghan (Merry Brandybuck from the Lord of the Rings Trilogy, now starring on ABC’s Lost) will be heard as the film’s Narrator, relaying the dynamic story of J.R.R. Tolkien’s pop-culture legacy.

*RINGERS: LORD OF THE FANS* is a feature-length documentary that explores how "The Lord of the Rings" has influenced Western popular culture for the past 50 years. The film reveals many layers of history and artistic inspiration behind Tolkien’s books, while reveling in the pop frenzy carried forward by the Hippie movement, the rockers, the fantasists, the activists, and legions of adoring fans. Produced in association with TheOneRing.net, RINGERS is executive produced by Tom DeSanto (Apt Pupil, X-Men, Transformers), and directed by first-time writer/director Carlene Cordova.

Monaghan gained worldwide fame starring as fun-loving hobbit Merry Brandybuck in the “Rings” Trilogy, which has won a total of 17 Academy Awards, including a Best Picture win for the final installment, “The Return of the King.” Monaghan is a recipient of the Screen Actor’s Guild Award (Outstanding Performance by a Cast in a Motion Picture) for his work in the “Rings” Trilogy.

Monaghan currently stars on ABC’s smash hit drama “Lost,” as drug-addicted rock musician Charlie. The show follows a group of survivors stranded on an island after a devastating plane crash in the Pacific. “Lost” recently received nominations for the 2005 Golden Globe and People’s Choice Awards. 

Complete article at http://www.theonering.net/perl/newsview/8/1102992194

Barley


----------

